# Lelit Anita PL042TEMD grinder settings



## Drozi (12 mo ago)

Hey there!

I would like to ask more experienced users of the Anita coffee machine about the grinder settings. Obviously there is the knob on the right side of the machine, but what I do not understand, is the actual dose with the scale 1..2..3.... Because it is removable and it can freely turn above the grinder I can for example set the grinder to "2" but then rotate the dose/scale to "5" without affecting the grinder settings at all. And it is not hard to do, it is almost impossible for me not to turn it a liitle bit when removing the lid from the dose.

Is there any way how to set up the grinder/dose/scale properly?

Also what I noticed is the backlash in the grinder setting knob. When grinding, the knob is rotating up and down a bit, but I am not sure if it has an impact of the result.

Otherwise I am pretty happy with the grinder and with the machine, since there is not much spare space for a dedicated grinder in the coffee corner of our kitchen.

Thanks for all answers!


----------

